

Ask HN: how to change my apple id for icloud use? - senthilnayagam

I recently updated my iPad2 to iOS, I have one problem not able to use icloud, as it expects my apple id to be like email, but mine is not.<p>seems my image imports have vanished thank god had backup of most on facebook.<p>is it me alone or others who face the problem?
how do i change my apple id for using icloud?
======
bnycum
<http://appleid.apple.com>

